# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products تحديثات :  ASANSAM (ASANSHELL rev 1.0.0 BETA 2) Released

## mohamed73

*ASANSAM (ASANSHELL rev 1.0.0 BETA 2) Released*
--------------------------------------------- *
-Fix "File Not Found" error After Login to Support for non-English Windows Users *  
How to Install
-------------- 
With Installed ASANSAM Setup (Last Version) Extract Zip File and replace ASANSHELL.exe with this new one 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *B.R
AsanGsm  tm*

----------

